# The unbeliever's commitment to independence



## cih1355 (Apr 12, 2008)

Richard Pratt in his book, _Every Thought Captive_, makes some good points about defending the faith. The unbeliever wants to find truth apart from God's revelation. We can ask the unbeliever why he is trying to be independent of God. The unbeliever is going to assume independence from God in order to prove that he should find truth independent from God. We can show that the unbeliever's commitment to independence from God is groundless. Then, we can show that the unbeliever's commitment to independence from God leads to the conclusion that he is both absolutely certain and totally uncertain of the things that he professes to know.


----------



## Mathetes (Apr 12, 2008)

One thing that strikes me is that, for the unbeliever - well, at least the atheistic unbeliever - both the questions and the answers have to come from themselves. That is, the person who does not believe in God tasks himself with finding the answers in life, but yet he's also the one asking the questions in the first place. It makes me wonder if the unbeliever, then, is always guilty of circular reasoning.


----------

